# Dream Machine Yamaha 1070 (1028)



## Dag Johnsen (Dec 24, 2018)

What a joy to have a machine like this. Such a smooth tool to use!


----------



## leonz (Dec 12, 2014)

Hello Dag,

I was wondering, does your 1070 has the LED flashers on the side? 


I am in dire need of a drool emoji!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SimplicitySolid22 (Nov 18, 2018)

Dag when did you get your YAMA???? Saaaaahhhhhweeetttt!!!!!!!


----------



## Dag Johnsen (Dec 24, 2018)

*Led*



leonz said:


> Hello Dag,
> 
> I was wondering, does your 1070 has the LED flashers on the side?
> 
> ...



Hehe, I agree I should get some LED flashers asap:surprise::wink2:


----------



## Dag Johnsen (Dec 24, 2018)

*Still got the Simp!*



SimplicitySolid22 said:


> Dag when did you get your YAMA???? Saaaaahhhhhweeetttt!!!!!!!



I still have my P1728EX at home!


At my cabin I sold the small Honda and got this fantastic Yamaha 3 weeks ago!
Love both machines:smile2:


----------



## Macplee (Feb 17, 2018)

absolutely agree with you. It is by far the smoothest and easiest blower I have ever used. There's no comparison.


----------



## sergemcgraw83 (Sep 28, 2021)

Where did you get the bucket height extension??


----------



## dagjohnsen56 (Dec 7, 2021)

sergemcgraw83 said:


> Where did you get the bucket height extension??


I believe it is standard for this model, at least in Europe.


----------

